# Millennials



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Thought this was funny: https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=RDZthGh758pYY&v=ZthGh758pYY


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Kinda scary!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Ah, the Millennial job interview. LOL!!!!

Every time my wife and I stop for coffee, we always laugh when ordering "we'd like it hot, but not too hot"


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

ewarhol said:


> Ah, the Millennial job interview. LOL!!!!
> 
> Every time my wife and I stop for coffee, we always laugh when ordering "we'd like it hot, but not too hot"


 I hadn't seen that one - great!


----------



## jonnydmstar (May 17, 2015)

You guys would be wise to start being nice to us millennials... after all, some of us will be the ones wiping your rear ends and puréeing your dinner in the (not so distant) future. LOL


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

jonnydmstar said:


> You guys would be wise to start being nice to us millennials... after all, some of us will be the ones wiping your rear ends and puréeing your dinner in the (not so distant) future. LOL


I won't need a millennial for that.  I can just go back one or two generations to get that done until I'm just a memory.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by jonnydmstar View Post
You guys would be wise to start being nice to us millennials... after all, some of us will be the ones wiping your rear ends and puréeing your dinner in the (not so distant) future. LOL
_______________________________________________________________________



toddalin said:


> I won't need a millennial for that.  I can just go back one or two generations to get that done until I'm just a memory.


toddain: 
That's what you find in a dictionary for the definition of "Denial." 

Maybe a look at our demography of age, education, employment and employee profiles by industry. It's an adventure that's really rewarding.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

ewarhol said:


> Ah, the Millennial job interview. LOL!!!!
> 
> Every time my wife and I stop for coffee, we always laugh when ordering "we'd like it hot, but not too hot"



It's always tough to remember what we were like when we were young. Memory naturally is always better than the reality. Human brain development is a slow process. There are plenty of examples everyday of adulthood achieved without much brain development. Proof? Driven a car lately? And just think, on occasion someone else thinks the same of you 


Maybe just ask for a 1 or 2 pieces of ice in your coffee to cool it. That's sending a message by specific direction. And if you want a 3rd pieces of ice after sampling your coffee I'm certain they would be happy to oblige. Another means to your satisfaction is to ask for a small cup of ice and add however many pieces adjusting temperature to taste.

"Hot but not too,,," is simply too vague. Is that 123 degrees or 132 degrees? You know what you means but how does anyone else? Substitute color, "we'd like it blue, but not too blue." It's a classic well worn comedic situation. Take a sample blue to the paint store.

If you never worked in a restaurant, ice cream store, MacD's or retail this will all seem unreasonable. To any situation we bring our life experience. 

It's a rant but the assumption everyone should know what we mean kinda gets to me - it's life experience. ;-) 


Hope your next coffee achieves your temperature goal. ;-)


----------



## eatrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Does everyone realize the singer IS a millennial?



toddalin said:


> I won't need a millennial for that.  I can just go back one or two generations to get that done until I'm just a memory.


I hope you're over 75, otherwise I've got some bad news for you...


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

eatrains said:


> Does everyone realize the singer IS a millennial?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're over 75, otherwise I've got some bad news for you...


Close enough.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

The problem is not so much, that the younger among us might be dependent on millenials in the future.
the real problem will be, who cares for the poor millenials, when we are gone?
who will protect them from reality?


----------



## eatrains (Jan 2, 2008)

kormsen said:


> The problem is not so much, that the younger among us might be dependent on millenials in the future.
> the real problem will be, who cares for the poor millenials, when we are gone?
> who will protect them from reality?


Is it any wonder that this hobby is dying when it's full of gatekeeping old geezers? I assure you, those of us under 40 know exactly what kind of reality you've left behind.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

This is hilarious. except when you stop and think about it...
Best,
Simon


----------



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

kormsen said:


> The problem is not so much, that the younger among us might be dependent on millenials in the future.
> the real problem will be, who cares for the poor millenials, when we are gone?
> who will protect them from reality?


jeepers... nothing like calling people out for being ineffective based on age.. Should we just call you an old angy man?

Perhaps you all should try to meet a few "millenials". Pretty sure they are a mixed bag of wonderfully interesting and hardworking people along with some lazy and boring people; just like all the Gen X's and Baby Boomers. 

Just remember the people that raised the millenials were the previous generations.


----------



## Cooke (Aug 26, 2012)

I don’t know why any of you would want to alienate a whole group of people in this rapidly dying hobby. I’m not a millennial but this thread makes me want to write something offensive, but I won’t.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

did i poke into a hornet's nest?
i'm an employer for more than 40 years.
at first young employees were more flexible than older ones. and they had ambitions.
we called them "Yuppies".
today the young employees expect brownie points for turning up punktually for work. and they have smartphones.
the yuppies, who are around 50 now, are still more flexible and more ambitious, than we wrinkle ridden boomers. but, they are more ambitious and more flexible than the kiddies too. (they even are able, to add three or four numbers without using an electronic device)

am i generalizing? - yes, i am.
but in my book, if three out of four persons (or more) off a group fit a generalized description, the group deserves it.

so, now tell me, what a terrible idiot i am, but probably i will not answer to this theme anymore.


----------



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

kormsen said:


> probably i will not answer to this theme anymore.


Same here after this. Agree to disagree, not worth an internet argument as I am not sure it will change anyone's mind.


----------



## eatrains (Jan 2, 2008)

kormsen said:


> did i poke into a hornet's nest?
> i'm an employer for more than 40 years.
> at first young employees were more flexible than older ones. and they had ambitions.
> we called them "Yuppies".
> ...


Maybe you're just a bad employer? Bad at finding good people, bad at hiring them? Maybe it's you, not everyone else?


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

After having tought millenieals for ten years I would tend to agree with you FSTS2K, Milenials are hard working and efficient people. However having been a theater man I still find these two videos a great laugh.
You could likely produce some very funny ones about baby boomers for sure though. Life is a stage some great fellow said a few centuries ago.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

du-bousquetaire said:


> After having tought millenieals for ten years I would tend to agree with you FSTS2K, Milenials are hard working and efficient people. However having been a theater man I still find these two videos a great laugh.
> You could likely produce some very funny ones about baby boomers for sure though. Life is a stage some great fellow said a few centuries ago.



Let's expand on that a bit. We should all remember, particularly give 'our" demographic, the late night Man on the Street interviews beginning with Steve Allen's original Tonight Show, then Jack Paar, Johnny Carson, Jay Leno, David Letterman, Jimmy Kimmel and Jimmy Fallon. Virtually none of those interviews across multiple generations were the "average man/woman" or "Man on the Street" giving a stellar representation of their generation. Most consistent was the question, "Who's buried in Grant's Tomb?" The answers were nearly always cringeworthy. More... What president is on the $1, $5 bill? Who is the President of the United States? Vice President? 

So choosing one generation as less than other prior generations is a disservice to previous to prior generations. Prior generations were equally, shall we say, challenged. 

And to calibrate the discussion, how many prior generations could boast (article titles via Google) ...

Forbes Features A 6-Year-Old Boy Who Made $11 Million Reviewing Toys 
17-year-old sells app to Yahoo! for $30 million 
25 KIDS THAT MADE $1 MILLION BEFORE GRADUATING HIGH SCHOOL 
The 13-Year-Old Entrepreneur Changing The Face of Business In Detroit

Calibration is good for the soul.

The current and upcoming generation are doing just fine. If you still have any doubts look up the attendees to the Presidents Science Fair Winners, at the White House 2009-2016. Or any science fair submissions and winners, or kids from 0-95 working for Climate Change, philanthropic efforts and so much more. The counterargument is the shocking standing of the US students in competition to other countries in math and science, as well as the spending per student, year after year going back many years. Conclusion; Some things are incredibly good and some things are shockingly bad.


----------

